

20 recommended news sites that will make you smarter - dnetesn
http://www.policygenius.com/blog/20-recommended-news-sites-to-bookmark/

======
pnhoang
I was addicted to reading news and long time ago I built an app on iPhone/iPad
that gathered thousand of news sources in one app. It's called News Addicted
and it's on the AppStore. This app will make you smarter, it has all the best
source of news around the globe, check it out:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/news-
addicted/id376729592?ls...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/news-
addicted/id376729592?ls=1&mt=8)

------
agumonkey
on ars, my favorite articles were jon stokes ones, such as :
[http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2006/04/core/](http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2006/04/core/)

[http://arstechnica.com/author/hannibal/page/36/](http://arstechnica.com/author/hannibal/page/36/)

